# Nola, Ms coast fly shops?



## PaytonWP (Sep 17, 2020)

Does anyone know of any decent fly shops around New Orleans or the Mississippi coast? I’m thinking about buying a nrx pro 1 10wt and would like to be able to cast one before I buy it. Thanks


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Since uptown angler closed years ago it is pretty barren there, the reality of online shopping has killed smaller retailers. Closest may be in Baton Rouge. If you want an nrx pro 1 (great rods imo) better jump on it as they have stopped making them


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

We tried to open one in one of my buildings in Baton Rouge earlier this year but all the cool kid manufacturers wanted a shit pot full of cash to stock their product. If that wasn't bad enough you had to buy their junk to get allocations for their good stuff. Orvis is the only game in town right now.

If anyone in BTR wants to give it another whirl I'll donate the building at my cost +10% for upkeep. Not joking. I'm currently using the retail space as storage for commercial refrigeration equipment. Less than 1/4 mile off I-12.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

The lack of fly shops in this area really sucks. Makes the whole "cast it before you buy it" thing almost impossible.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Seems like shops now have a real hard time making it. They need to sell a lot of “hosted trips” to keep doors open or have a concession or leases on private water out west to stay open. Just the modern day reality as much as it sucks. I drop a few dollars at my local shop and do some special orders just in the hope that they stay open. When I go to the keys I’ll spend a few bucks at the angling company or keys outfitters. Even if it’s just a hat or T-shirt I don’t really need I still want those shops to be there.


----------



## Hightide03 (Nov 7, 2019)

NOLA fly shop (Marsh and Bayou Outfitters) in the french quarter has a small little fly shop. Not too much in there but they may have a few fly rods... Marsh & Bayou Outfitters


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

While online shopping has been great for some things, the reality is I think the negatives far outweigh the positives. The number of places you can go an actually touch product, try it on, etc is going away so fast it won't be long before there is no where to buy stuff except the internet. I for one wish we could go back to before.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Pack and Paddle in Lafayette carries a variety of high end fly rods. Depending where you're located, you could set up a test cast session with them. They are great and folks on the Gulf Coast go out of their way to give P& P business.

Louisiana / MS can't seem to keep shops open. We've had Louisiana Outfitters, Chandeleur Outfitters (still open but no fly equipment), Old Town Fly Shop, Uptown Angler, and Green Trout Fly Shop. I'm sure there are others that I can not recall.


----------

